# Cyber Scouting



## MudDucker

As we enter this new Duck season, let us remember that GON is not your cyber scouting destination.

You can post that you are going somewhere and you can post the general conditions, but do not post about ducks seen or not seen.

You may do so in PM's to your buds or to your friendly neighborhood moderators.

Thanks for your cooperation and have a safe productive duck season!


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Cyber scouting does not refer to distant locations. Cyber scouting is only for GA,SC, FL, and AL.
Any questions PM me.


----------

